# FTE?



## STA25UCKS (Sep 1, 2020)

What does FTE mean?
 in workday. Under job details.


----------



## NKG (Sep 1, 2020)

STA25UCKS said:


> What does FTE mean?
> in workday. Under job details.



I wouldn't read too much into it because mine says 50% so I assume everyone says the same








						How do I calculate full-time equivalent (FTE) hours?
					

The calculation of full-time equivalent (FTE) is an employee's scheduled hours divided by the employer's hours for a full-time workweek. When an employer has a 40-hour workweek, employees who are...




					www.shrm.org
				



.


----------



## STA25UCKS (Sep 1, 2020)

cool. Thank you. Jus wanted to know what it stood for.


----------

